# Sunken Eyes



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok so I've noticed that my red gu has lately had sunken eyes and doesn't like to keep his eyes open very long...He sleeps a lot. I got him as a baby 4 months ago. Is he just growing a lot and enjoys sleeping more now that he is bigger. Do their eyes tend to get sunken in looking as they grow? He eats normal and drinks often enough to where I don't think he is dehydrated. He parades around my house when I take him out or he just sits on me and falls asleep instantly. Maybe I should take pics of his eyes...In meantime, I hope I can get some of your opinions. thanks


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Kimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

have you taken him to a vet ? im sorry if it sound weird but I have never seen mine with eyes like that one of the eyes look swallowed and red or is that just the picture ?


----------



## chelvis (Jan 8, 2012)

In one of the pictures it looks like there is some discharge, the other eye looks swollen shut. That coupled with the lethargy (although it is hibernation season so that could answer the sleepy question) I would take him to a vet to get that checked out. If its an eye infection you are going to want to get meds on board to help him


----------



## Kimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

yea meant swollen was in a hurry first saw I typed wrong now


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 8, 2012)

What kind of lighting are you using? Looks swollen, could be infection or burn.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

I was thinking photokeratoconjunctivitis from coiled or compact UVB bulbs. I've also seen it from the Zilla slim line bulbs and from having a Mercury Vapor Bulb too close. The eyelids are definitely irritated and swollen. I'd turn any lights off for now. That looks painful.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't even think of the UVB source. Ya that would explain the irritation and puffiness.


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree with Laura, what type of UVB bulb are you using?


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok I have not put on Groucho's light today. There is no discharge and yes the eye lids are the swollen part...I know pics are not 3 dimensional so those details may be hard to see exactly. I'm using an EXO-TERRA Repti-glow 10.0 UVB and it sits 11 inches above his basking spot. Also have an EXO-TERRA Sun Glo 100w placed right next to the UVB light. I have not brought him to a vet. Any other suggestions?


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

Get rid of that UVB bulb and get either a 10.0 tube or a MVB.


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 8, 2012)

If I tough his eye lids they feel really hard. Like an awning on the top of his eyes...It's very strange. It feels dry so no signs of infections and he is not shedding. I'm stumped.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

PKC...from UVB. What are you using and how is it set up?


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> PKC...from UVB. What are you using and how is it set up?



I typed above what I was using for lighting (assuming that is what you were asking about). thanks


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry, I missed the lighting post. Is that Repti-Glo a compact/coiled bulb? They have a really bad rep for causing eye and skin problems. Eyelid skin is super sensitive and easily damaged. On the bright side (no pun intended), eyes/eyelids also heal pretty quickly. Turn off all UV lighting for 7 days. Get artificial tears gel at the pharmacy section of the store and put them in morning and night. That will keep the eyes moist and less painful. The Sun Glo has a really focused beam of light and may be too close, as well as the compact bulb. Try putting in a high quality GE 100 watt soft white household bulb during this week. When the week is up, ditch both bulbs and get a Mercury Vapor bulb of your choosing placed about 14" away for a 100watt.

If the eyes do not get better or get worse, such as discharge, take it to the vet for some antibiotic drops.


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 9, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Sorry, I missed the lighting post. Is that Repti-Glo a compact/coiled bulb? They have a really bad rep for causing eye and skin problems. Eyelid skin is super sensitive and easily damaged. On the bright side (no pun intended), eyes/eyelids also heal pretty quickly. Turn off all UV lighting for 7 days. Get artificial tears gel at the pharmacy section of the store and put them in morning and night. That will keep the eyes moist and less painful. The Sun Glo has a really focused beam of light and may be too close, as well as the compact bulb. Try putting in a high quality GE 100 watt soft white household bulb during this week. When the week is up, ditch both bulbs and get a Mercury Vapor bulb of your choosing placed about 14" away for a 100watt.
> 
> If the eyes do not get better or get worse, such as discharge, take it to the vet for some antibiotic drops.



Thanks so much! Yes, that is a Repti-Glo coiled bulb. Ok so just so I understand...I should go to the hardware store and get a GE 100W bulb and leave it on 12 hours a day starting ASAP for a weeks time in place of my 2 current bulbs. After one week...Ditch the GE and replace with the Mercury Vapor "Lamp" which will take the place of the original 2 bulbs I was using? Sorry if I sound like an idiot but I'm new with reptiles and don't want to mess this up.
Thanks again...I got the gel today and applied it.


----------



## Jermosh (Jan 9, 2012)

GrouchoTegu said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, that is a Repti-Glo coiled bulb. Ok so just so I understand...I should go to the hardware store and get a GE 100W bulb and leave it on 12 hours a day starting ASAP for a weeks time in place of my 2 current bulbs. After one week...Ditch the GE and replace with the Mercury Vapor "Lamp" which will take the place of the original 2 bulbs I was using? Sorry if I sound like an idiot but I'm new with reptiles and don't want to mess this up.
> Thanks again...I got the gel today and applied it.



I am not a gu expert, but work with them and other lizards, and torts. But yes that sounds about right, I would buy the MVB online and maybe 2 of them, they are much cheaper on line, I like Exo Terra Solar Glo myself. But MVBs are perfect in the long run with both heat, both UVs and they last a long time. Any fluorescent while it does use Hg, its just to weak and not broad enough, or its concentrated, but they dont last past 2-3months. 

How are you putting the heat lamp into the cage? I would highly recommend getting a tank stand that is made for this application, this way you can adjust the height to give you proper heat. As again, search Yahoo, they have the cheapest price. If you get the stand, I would get 160w and then just adjust the height, the nice thing about MVB is UV degradation is pretty far away from the source, unlike the other ones.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, you got it, Groucho. Since the eyes are healing are light sensitive, I would even cut the lighting back to 10 hours. Get a plain old SOFT WHITE bulbs, GE brand from Wal-Mart or Ace or wherever. The goal is to provide heat but let the eyes rest and heal. You don't sound like an idiot, it does sound a bit weird. I use plain bulbs for basking rather than "reptile bulbs" anyway. Whether they are incandescent or halogen, they are much cheaper at Wal-Mart than the pet store.

Then like Jermosh said, switch to the Mercury vapor. I would stick with either Solar Glo or Power Sun since they have been around a long time and people favor both of these. The bulb will need to be about a foot away for 100-125 watt. If the tank is short and you have substrate, get a stand as suggested which is a straight rod with a hook on the end, I think. I've never used a stand because either my tanks are large enough to provide a good height or I have large enclosures with ceramic fixtures mounted into the ceiling. You can get a nice hood for the MVB or go the home depot and get a reflector hood for the bulb that has a ceramic fixture. You'll need a ceramic fixture because the bulbs get hot and a deep dome because of the size of the bulb. I get them from HD for less than $15.


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 12, 2012)

UPDATE...I've kept the room warmer than usual and have not put any lights on in his cage. He is sleeping most of the day. I take him out to apply the natural tears gel. He seems ok, he's not eating as much but still eating and drinking. His right eye lid seemed to shed off something black and hard that looks similar to fake eyelashes a woman would put on. Eyes still look the same (no better or worse) if anything maybe just a hair better. I ran his eyes over luke warm water for about 5 mins and almost looks like he may shed a little bit of skin under his eyes but not much.


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 17, 2012)

Groucho is getting worse...I got (fish tetracycline powder) from the pet shop today and sprinkled what I thought to be 50mg on a fuzzy. I offered and Groucho didn't want it...He ate some ground sirloin yesterday with calcium. I also added a heating pad to the bottom of his cage to give him a few extra degrees. temps are 72(cool side) and 87(warm side). 

I spoke to the doc at the vet and he didn't sound like he knew too much about tegus. However, he suggested the tetracycline and to mix some up with distilled water and spray Grouchos eyes. What do you guys/gals think? Groucho can still open his eyes (barely) and can not see much. He is moving around quite a bit daily in his cage but I think maybe it's because he's uncomfortable. I notice a some weight loss as well. I will call the vet again tomorrow but I'm more confident with the advice I get on here. Thanks for reading and hope someone can help us.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2012)

I would want to get his basking spot back up to 110. Try the plain soft white light and see what happens. Basking lizards are light dependent for activity and mood. Plus the extra heat will boost the metabolism. 

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor-info.htm

You can also get bactracin ointment for eyes and put that in the eyes. There is Neosporin optical as well. You want opthalmic ointment.

Eye injuries can be really painful and I'm sure he isn't feeling very well. He may shed off dry, damaged parts of his eyelid skin, and that sensitive, thin skin may have some permanent damage. Unfortunately, there isn't much to do as far as treatment. It is a waiting game to let the body heal, support to keep health up, and keep an eye on things so infection doesn't set in.


----------



## GrouchoTegu (Jan 27, 2012)

Just an update...The vet saved him...They gave him a few different shots and then some meds that I syringe fed him along with powder mix up for food that manually fed him. His eyes are now open, he's no longer dependent on me so he's back to his healthy skittish ways lol.

Since then I pay a lot more attention to his climate. I have made some changes (105 degreees basking), humidifier and heat pad for night time. His diet is a lot more rodents and less ground beef along with fruits. I think I created the environment that got him sick..I feel terrible but now I know that these little guys are lot more sensitive then I gave them credit for with their climate and diet.
LESSON LEARNED!!


----------



## james.w (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats on getting him back on track and taking responsibility for the issues.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_Glad to hear he's better and on the recovery road._


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 30, 2012)

Good deal! Did they put him on antibiotics?

You know, I'm sure we have all made mistakes in husbandry at one point or another. We all just try to learn from one another and figure out what works best, y'know. Then sometimes we get off track when the weather changes or when we face whatever personal goings-on and we get back on track again. You can't be 100% perfect all the time. You just try to do your best by your animals.


----------



## spark678 (Jan 30, 2012)

Make sure you get a reptisun 10.0 tube reptiglo is poop. Glad hes back to normal.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 30, 2012)

Basking temp should be about 90F-100F.
I had mine at 110-120 when i first got my tegu, he wasnt eating and seemed angry. I went to the reptile store i got him from and the owner told me tegus get miserable in higher temps and prefer around 90-100 in there basking spot and to not listen to people on the internet, so i traded in my bulb for a lower wattage, dropped the temp and his attitude chaged over night and he immediately regained a very healthy apatite. they also enjoy getting misted with water, i use bottled water at room temperature. i plan on buying a fog machine soon for humidity control

hope this helps.

ps. you definately want a mercury vapor bulb. I use Solar Glo 125w and highly recomend it, its the closest thing to real sunlight and they promote a healthy apatite and prevent sickness like metabolic bone disease


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2012)

People have varying opinions on basking temps. I would agree that 120 is too high, but 90 is too low. I would think the ideal would be a basking range of 100-115 with many vertical levels that allows the tegu to find their preferred spot.


----------

